# Ectopic ureter in 10wk puppy



## kajx016 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi there. We just picked up a female golden retriever puppy about three weeks ago and just adore her! She is now about 10 weeks old. She was treated for a urinary tract infection shortly after bringing her home, after i noticed her peeing every 10 min. She finished the 10 day treatment, and the frequent peeing stopped. But, her "moistness" between her legs still remains. It appears as if she is dripping drops of urine, which causes her fur between her legs to be wet. Other than this, she is perfectly fine. She's doing great in puppy class and loves to play and eat, like a normal puppy should. 

The vet mentioned it may be something called an ectopic ureter. Has anyone heard of this? She didn't have much info for me. She will get back to me this upcoming monday and give me more details after speaking with a colleague. from the sound of it, it will be expensive to diagnose and even more expensive to treat. This is so frightening for us. We don't have the means to pay for something like this, if the surgery is needed. 

Does anyone have any recommendations or thoughts on this?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I don't have a lot of information about ectopic ureters. I know they are rare but one of my friends did have a puppy with one. It was pretty expensive to fix-basically, all of the puppy money from the litter plus some went towards fixing that puppy, so her showing plans were deferred and the agility equipment had to wait.

Have you contacted the breeder? Most breeders will offer at least something for a problem such as this, once you have a definitive diagnosis.

When my Pug ran up a huge vet bill due to her cancer, I applied and was approved for a Care Credit card. It was a life saver-not my first choice but I didn't have the cash either.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Ectopic ureters are not common but do happen. Basically it's where one or both of ureters from kidney attach in an abnormal place on the bladder. To see continual leakage, the ureter(s) would be attached caudal to the sphincter (to far toward the rear end). Urine then leaks out rather than entering the bladder.

Here's a reliable website with more information about diagnostic and treatment options: http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?P=A&S=0&C=0&A=3001

I hope your puppy doesn't actually have an ectopic ureter and simply just hasn't fully gotten over her UTI. But if she does have an ectopic ureter, I hope your breeder will consider refunding your purchase price to help pay for the diagnosis/surgery.


----------



## kajx016 (Feb 7, 2010)

I think we are going to try and wait it out. We will talk more with the vet on monday and see what she recommends. She already mentioned we may want to "return" the puppy and get refunded or exchange her with another puppy from a future litter. I don't know if I want to do either of these things... if we return her i'm afraid the breeder will just put her to sleep. And if we get another puppy, it wont be the same! i really wish we could afford to spend a couple thousand on surgery, but i'm a college student and it just isn't possible! especially when the surgery isn't a sure-fix. 

We are so attached to our little girl... keep us in your thoughts and prayers! We're hoping for a miracle.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

My fingers are crossed that it is not an ectopic ureter! The breeder might refund you your purchase price without requiring the return of the puppy. I don't know any breeders who would make you return the puppy but almost all of the breeders I know would take the puppy back if you couldn't keep her.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Have you had another urinalysis done since finishing the course of antibiotics? It's not uncommon that UTIs in bitch puppies can be a bit resistant. She may still need more antibiotics. Sometimes it can be hard to tell in young puppies, but maybe your vet can tell if she has a "tucked" vulva. If she does, that would predispose her to UTIs, plus when she does urinate she may well be urinating on herself a bit. And if she *does* have a tucked vulva, most vets will recommend that you let her go through a heat cycle once (the vulva should get bigger and drop down a bit during/after going thru heat).

I understand the whole college student, dog needs "extra" medical care! My first dog needed surgery with a specialist when he was 4 months old. I ate a lot of mac and cheese that semester...


----------



## Dmeighan (May 1, 2010)

Just wondering if there are any updates to this thread? I have a 13 week pup who is showing signs of this problem.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm unsure about how it turned out, but there is hope! 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=76490


----------



## my3boys (Oct 11, 2010)

I just got a male golden retriever puppy, he's 4 months old now. He is showing signs of the same problem. I'm so saddened. I brought him into the vet last week for his shots, and mentioned it to the vet. They checked him for a UTI but it came back negative. So I am wondering if it isn't this ectopic ureter problem? 

Anyone out there that has a male golden with this condition?


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

kajx016 said:


> I think we are going to try and wait it out. We will talk more with the vet on monday and see what she recommends. She already mentioned we may want to "return" the puppy and get refunded or exchange her with another puppy from a future litter. I don't know if I want to do either of these things... if we return her i'm afraid the breeder will just put her to sleep. And if we get another puppy, it wont be the same! i really wish we could afford to spend a couple thousand on surgery, but i'm a college student and it just isn't possible! especially when the surgery isn't a sure-fix.
> 
> We are so attached to our little girl... keep us in your thoughts and prayers! We're hoping for a miracle.


The breeders I have met - admittedly few of them - regard the puppies they place as "theirs" in some sense. I hope they wouldn't put a pup "to sleep" for a problem that could be fixed with surgery. I guess you could ask... The rescue in my area - that's GRREAT - would probably take a pup with this problem and pay for the surgery. Obviously that's not what you want, since it sounds like you love your puppy. But maybe it beats the alternatives for her.

In another thread on the GRF, members have been generous about offering to help pay for surgery. May you and your pup would find the same support if you reach out.

Wishing for healing for you and your puppy,
Lucy


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont know of a male can have that condition but he is still very young and will have many accidents. When I potty train any of my foster pups, I use the rules of take them outside after waking, eating, drinking and every 10-15 during their awake time. And as they get older you can go longer during awake times. Keep them on a schedule and it will help.


----------



## susanb (May 1, 2011)

a story that was posted on this site in
february 2010 about a golden retriever puppy with an ectopic 
eurethra is of interest to me. I have a puppy with the same problem and I would like to contact you with regard to the breeding of your puppy.

[email protected]


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Bah, didn't realize this was old! Nevermind.


----------



## mydogblue (Nov 7, 2015)

Hello 
my dogs was born with ectopic ureters. both of her ureters were not connected a birth. Blue had the surgery to connect the ureters and it worked. she does dump urine into her bladder. unfortunately, because both of her ureters were not connected her sphincter muscle never developed and she leaks. I was her foster mom for the golden retriever rescue of WI. however, she is doing well and will now be 4 in Dec. there were 2 other goldens that came in the year Blue was born. they had one of the ureters connected and are doing fine. no leaking. i would look for a urologist and have the surgery done. it is well worth it. if you can get the urine to dump in her bladder, and only has one ureter not connected that outcome could be great. Blue is a English Cream and the other 2 dogs were also english cream - Good luck


----------



## mydogblue (Nov 7, 2015)

my dog Blue was born with ectopic ureters. Both of her ureters were not connected. the surgery was done and it was successful. however, her sphincter muscle was not fully developed so she leaks. Blue is a English Cream. I fostered Blue with the golden retriever rescue of WI and adopted her. that same year, we had 2 other english cream golden come into to GRRoW. they had one ureter that was connected and one that was not. Both had the surgery and they are now dry and adopted. it would be work going to see how serious it is and if one or both ureters are not connected. Blue is almost 3 and we have custom made diapers with a panty liner. i love her to death and she is amazing. So very worn it!


----------



## DogOwner (Jul 30, 2015)

I know this is old but here is some information that might help.

According to many authorities, certain dog breeds have an increased risk of being born with unilateral or bilateral ectopic ureters. These include the Golden Retriever, Bulldog, Skye Terrier, Labrador Retriever, Siberian Husky, West Highland White Terrier, Miniature Poodle, Toy Poodle, Fox Terrier and Newfoundland. Of course, not every member of a predisposed breed is born with this condition. Female dogs are definitely predisposed. Ectopic ureters are rarely seen in males and, when they are present, may only be diagnosed later in life. It is thought that this may be due to stronger urethral sphincter control in male dogs, which allows them to compensate for urine dribbling during their younger years. Still, most ectopic ureters usually are identified by the time a puppy reaches about 6 months of age.


----------

